

Nokia Plan C - dools
http://nokiaplanc.com/

======
PakG1
This is amazingly hilarious, given the company's real roots.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia>

"In 1898, Eduard Polón founded Finnish Rubber Works, manufacturer of galoshes
and other rubber products, which later became Nokia's rubber business.[28] At
the beginning of the 20th century, Finnish Rubber Works established its
factories near the town of Nokia and began using Nokia as its product
brand.[31] In 1912, Arvid Wickström founded Finnish Cable Works, producer of
telephone, telegraph and electrical cables and the foundation of Nokia's cable
and electronics businesses.[28] At the end of the 1910s, shortly after World
War I, the Nokia Company was nearing bankruptcy.[32] To ensure the
continuation of electricity supply from Nokia's generators, Finnish Rubber
Works acquired the business of the insolvent company.[32] In 1922, Finnish
Rubber Works acquired Finnish Cable Works.[33] In 1937, Verner Weckman, a
sport wrestler and Finland's first Olympic Gold medalist, became President of
Finnish Cable Works, after 16 years as its Technical Director.[34] After World
War II, Finnish Cable Works supplied cables to the Soviet Union as part of
Finland's war reparations. This gave the company a good foothold for later
trade.[34]

The three companies, which had been jointly owned since 1922, were merged to
form a new industrial conglomerate, Nokia Corporation in 1967 and paved the
way for Nokia's future as a global corporation.[35] The new company was
involved in many industries, producing at one time or another paper products,
car and bicycle tires, footwear (including rubber boots), communications
cables, televisions and other consumer electronics, personal computers,
electricity generation machinery, robotics, capacitors, military
communications and equipment (such as the SANLA M/90 device and the M61 gas
mask for the Finnish Army), plastics, aluminium and chemicals.[27] Each
business unit had its own director who reported to the first Nokia Corporation
President, Björn Westerlund. As the president of the Finnish Cable Works, he
had been responsible for setting up the company’s first electronics department
in 1960, sowing the seeds of Nokia’s future in telecommunications.[36]"

~~~
michael_dorfman
I guess my age is catching up with me. I was a satisfied customer of Nokia,
having bought many Hakkapeliittas to get me through the Vermont winters, long
before telephones were something you could fit in your pocket. It never really
occurred to me that the mobile phone side of the business had completely
overshadowed the tires.

------
tarvaina
Actually, Nokian Tyres (that Nokia split out in 1988) had very strong results
in the last quarter: <http://www.nokiantyres.com/release?id=20127060>

"Going into 2011 our order book is all-time high and it provides us with a
good opportunity to increase sales, again operating more selectively. We will
also continue to launch new product lines, increase prices and improve mix to
offset higher raw material costs. Low inventories in the distribution channel
and our growing production capacity offer a good starting point for further
profitable growth in 2011."

------
joelandren
MeeGo about 20 thousand miles before needing to be rotated.

------
dolphenstein
Maybe they could offer them with different coloured, interchangeable covers?

~~~
iwwr
Free upgrade to Nokia Tune on your car horn.

------
clu3
i can see nokiapland.com soon will be bought, even though plan C looks pretty
promising. lol

~~~
mziulu
<http://www.nokiapland.com>

~~~
akent
<http://www.nokiaplane.com> (seriously!)

~~~
benwerd
<http://nokiaplanx.com/>

~~~
DarkShikari
<http://www.nokiaplana.com/>

<http://www.nokiaplanf.com/>

<http://www.nokiaplang.com/>

<http://www.nokiaplanh.com/>

<http://www.nokiaplank.com/>

<http://www.nokiaplan9.com/>

<http://www.nokiaplans.com/>

~~~
benwerd
So, um, Nokia Plan F is pretty nsfw. Just a quick warning.

~~~
DarkShikari
Sounds like they're changing it in realtime -- when I clicked on it, it was
completely SFW (right now, it 404s for me, so I can't confirm anything). Your
warning should apply to all of these, as they can be changed at any time.

~~~
benwerd
Well, that's surely true of the entire web.

------
terhechte
That looks like a promising future.

------
timclark
One of my friends used to work for Nokia in Espoo and he has always stated
that quite a lot of the managers he had worked with would have been quite
happy to still be working for a paper company.

------
mda
It seems serving to a rubber baron makes some sense for Nokia now.

------
qtcoder
nokiaplan[a-zA-Z]?

------
makeramen
i laughed.

the fact that this exists is terrible news for nokia.

~~~
shadowpwner
Surely not terrible news, it's only satire.

~~~
makeramen
but it means that people are quite divided about what the company should do
with its future, which is not a position any company wants to be in.

